# Do your poos scratch much?



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Darcie seems to scratch her mouth (side of gum) quite alot. Is this common? Sometimes she goes mad at it and it looks red and sore! Think I will take her to the vet for a check but just wondered if any of you have had anything similar x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I am having a problem with Jake now. It started about five months ago. First it was scratching just one ear. No infection. Then licking one leg. Then I started to notice the little bumps. You can feel them but they are not red and have no head. The very has him on benadryl but it isn't getting better. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Would you consider feeding Jake raw? Does his food have grains?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Would you consider feeding Jake raw? Does his food have grains?


We tried raw several times and ways. He won't eat it. 
He is on grain free food. I am so sad for him. It is getting worse and worse. Not only is he scratching and licking but ever place he is licking is truning pink from his beard 
We are going to the vet next week and I am going to ask them to do allergy testing. 
This is what he eats right now. a mix of Orijen and nutrisca.The nutrisca is grain free and potato free as the told us potatoes can cause allergies. 
http://www.orijen.ca/
http://nutrisca.dogswell.com/


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Poor guy.. Wonder what's causing it? I think an allergy test as you say is a good idea. Wish we could send you some BH just to see.. It's helped a few of our dogs who have had ear problems. Would be interesting to know if it would help..


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

The foods Jake is on certainly looks good... Wonder if something outside is annoying him.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> The foods Jake is on certainly looks good... Wonder if something outside is annoying him.


The only other thing I changed was his shampoo but I researched first. I have been using tropiclean 2 in 1. going to switch to oatmeal for sensitive skin.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

http://www.lintbells.com/

I also used Yumega oil for Lola when she was scratching her ears. I started itbaround the same as barking heads then stopped the oil.. So not sure how much was the oil and how much was the food! I have read a lot about yumega though.. It is meant to be good!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

There's an oil esp for itching...

http://www.lintbells.com/products/yumega-plus


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

What's the humidity like where you live?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Donna if you really want to try the oil and its not available in US. I will gladly send you some. I tried to see if there are usa stockists but can't get an answer..


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> What's the humidity like where you live?


It was very bad in July but aug has not even been hot. I have been using this spray.
http://www.wag.com/cat/p/richards-organics-incredible-skin-spray-12-oz-103793
but now that i am reading some of the reviews i think i will stop.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=Yumega+oil


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I would also think about adding some probiotics like yoghurt to food. It's supposed to help with allergies.

I read a lot on allergies when Lola was scratching but we were just lucky that she stopped.. She used to have dry skin too. It all went away.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=Yumega+oil


I am going to get some


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I still give Lola a spoonful every now and again, but I really believe the BH worked.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

So my Maggie was like that with anything chicken in it. Most food has chicken. Have you tried seeing about taking that out. Doggy treats often come flavored with chicken juice. Even soggy toothpaste


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> So my Maggie was like that with anything chicken in it. Most food has chicken. Have you tried seeing about taking that out. Doggy treats often come flavored with chicken juice. Even soggy toothpaste


This scares me cause all he will eat is chicken. I have tired lamb, fish, duck, Turkey and regional red but he only eats chicken. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> This scares me cause all he will eat is chicken. I have tired lamb, fish, duck, Turkey and regional red but he only eats chicken.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


Have you tried venison? There one I got from an old vet, venison & potato. My dog barely chewed she inhaled it. She went from barely finishing her food to becoming a total foodie. I think her system was happier once I got rid of all chicken.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Yes Donna, sorry should have said I also don't feed chicken! None of Lola's food or treats have chicken - she has the lamb barking heads. I have started to introduce it back in gradually with chicken wings and some Sunday roast scraps amd she seems to be doing ok!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm going to start the move away from chicken today

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Donna

Have replied to your PM and now read the rest of the thread. If your dog is only eating one protein source it could be likely that he has built up and allergy to it. Chicken can cause a lot of problems in dogs. There are many different proteins you could try, Turkey, salmon, venison, duck, rabbit etc...it might all be trail an error but worth a go.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

To the original poster... they can sometimes get an infection in the soft folds of their mouth - it's quite common in Spaniels ( sorry I cant remember the name of the condition) but may be worth getting it checked by a vet or experienced groomer.


----------

